# Me and Atheism are in a relationship!!



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

After visiting Florida to meet me she came back a month later (because i'm irresistible) and decided to spend a week with me and now we are boyfriend and girlfriend! She is my first girlfriend and I am over the moon atm! We will be having a ldr because she lives in Jersey but I'm sure she will eventually move here because I live here


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations....definitely have a plan between the two of you...somebody has to move, otherwise...


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I can confirm ♥

I am still here in Florida sitting next to him. We have been busy all week long! Unfortunately today is my last day here and I am leaving tomorrow..... 

At first I had said no to the idea of a long distance relationship. I just figured I would never want to get into one. Then spending this week with him I realized... well... when I go back to Jersey it's not like I'd even want anyone else, because of him. That's when I realized I really do want to be his girlfriend. So then I brought the idea back up today and now here we are.  

Another couple met on SAS ♥


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Congratulations you guys  Always awesome to hear when there are couples that met on this God-forsaken website lol. I bet you charmed the pants right off her @naes


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know.We who never experienced that on this forum are really happy for you two.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Why do this type of things never happen to me.

I prayed so many times to god to give me a girlfriend but it never happens.

Congratulations to u 2.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Awww you guys are cute. Much love, and congratulations!!!!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

congrats guys!!


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Congrats, you two  Long distance or not, all relationships take effort. So be honest with one another, get to know each other's strengths and weaknesses and if through it all, the good and the bad, the light and dark you still manage to keep that flame going then you'd only be stronger as a couple once you are together. In the meantime, enjoy each other's company and make the best of each and every day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Congrats @naes & @Atheism and you made it without that lunatic @SFC01 getting in the way (even if he didn't actually go with you like he threatened, he will have definitely gone secretly and been watching you both) 

@Azazello, how was your trip?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

congrats!!!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Champagne !


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

congrats


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought this about converting to atheism, but congrats guys.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Congratulations @naes and @Atheism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, me and @CurrentlyJaded are also in a LDR....going really well btw. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Pours out a bit of 40oz. "This is to the hottie who's not available no mo'."

Congrats, you two!


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Prediction, Atheism will be too busy and you will be clingy and needy until eventually you both get sick of each other and both leave each other. 

But you know, good luck and enjoy Lol XD.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

aww, you two. nice to hear


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Pours out a bit of 40oz. "This is to the hottie who's not available no mo'."


Lol!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesometastic. I wish you both well.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Congrats @*naes* & @*Atheism* and you made it without that lunatic @*SFC01* getting in the way (even if he didn't actually go with you like he threatened, he will have definitely gone secretly and been watching you both)


still want me to send the footage to you Bob?

Well done @naes & @Atheism  please tell your kids about uncle SFC01.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Me and Satanism are in a relationship.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TheLastShy said:


> Me and Satanism are in a relationship.


lol

Me and modal realism are in a relationship.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> lol
> 
> Me and modal realism are in a relationship.


Never heard of modal realism. T-T


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> lol
> 
> Me and modal realism are in a relationship.


I knew it! You mother****er!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@naes @Atheism

I could tell by the photo of you two together.  :grin2:

Congrats you two love birds.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

HenDoggy said:


> I thought this about converting to atheism, but congrats guys.


He has converted to Atheism   

EDIT: P.S. Flight cancelled, ultimate win


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> EDIT: P.S. Flight cancelled, ultimate win


You don't have school? Aren't your folks worried? Job?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Pours out a bit of 40oz. "This is to the hottie who's not available no mo'."
> 
> Congrats, you two!


Don't worry man there's plenty of me to go around


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds great,does this kinda stuff happen often on this site?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> You don't have school? Aren't your folks worried? Job?


School not until the 17th, parents not worried, job I called out   

Now we need to sit back and wait for the phone lines to clear up and I will... likely... get the flight changed for free. I can't do it online. And we waited in line for 2 hours and the line wasn't moving so we think the systems were down too. But I could be here more than one day, it's snowing at home. I just hope that because I didn't wait in line there that they will let me call and I can still change flights. That's my only worry... getting a flight changed for free.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

TonyH said:


> Prediction, Atheism will be too busy and you will be clingy and needy until eventually you both get sick of each other and both leave each other.
> 
> But you know, good luck and enjoy Lol XD.


Just for you I'll prove ya wrong


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@Atheism Oh ok sweet, best of luck....they shouldn't charge you.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

OneStarOneWish said:


> Sounds great,does this kinda stuff happen often on this site?


Not as uncommon as you think. People tease on occasion that SAS is an unofficial dating site, though I'd definitely argue most relationships on here are quiet. The socially anxious do have a tendency of keeping private life private. Even if they find the initiative to be really brave for another person, they/we tend to keep mum on things about publicly announcing it.

It's kind of beautiful--poetic, even--that we try harder than most towards social interactions, sometimes working up to just one significant relationship and then sometimes gain more than the socially adept with their many relationships, platonic and/or romantic, under their belts. We--a good few, I'd argue--don't take someone caring about us, finding us attractive, intelligent, cool, etc. for granted easily. Again, it's beautiful.

But I'm also drunk, so that's a factor with my thinking right now. :blank To those that fantasize about having a best friend...that you can have sex with! Cheers! Salute! Một, hai, ba, yo! Chug! Or sip reasonably like an adult. Idc.



naes said:


> Don't worry man there's plenty of me to go around


Good to know.  You do now owe me a gulp's worth of 40oz., though. Tsk.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Not as uncommon as you think. People tease on occasion that SAS is an unofficial dating site, though I'd definitely argue most relationships on here are quiet. The socially anxious do have a tendency of keeping private life private. Even if they find the initiative to be really brave for another person, they/we tend to keep mum on things about publicly announcing it.
> 
> It's kind of beautiful--poetic, even--that we try harder than most towards social interactions, sometimes working up to just one significant relationship and then sometimes gain more than the socially adept with their many relationships, platonic and/or romantic, under their belts. We--a good few, I'd argue--don't take someone caring about us, finding us attractive, intelligent, cool, etc. for granted easily. Again, it's beautiful.
> 
> ...


Will do man xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Great news, atheism got her flight canceled and is here till tuesday now! !


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

naes said:


> Great news, atheism got her flight canceled and is here till tuesday now! !


That's amazing,be sure to keep us informed.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> That's amazing,be sure to keep us informed.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

naes said:


> Great news, atheism got her flight canceled and is here till tuesday now! !


Yeah we expect a full report, what you guys are doing, every five minutes from here on out :grin2:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> That's amazing,be sure to keep us informed.


Will do


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah we expect a full report, what you guys are doing, every five minutes from here on out :grin2:


lol


----------

